# Bad news



## PrincessLola2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey everyone. I have bad news. Earlier today, Lola was hit by the garbage truck. Someone came over to fix our plumbing and left the back door open and she got out. I just got back from the vet and they told me she had a collapsed lung and two of her legs were broken. She couldn't come through, she passed on. 

About a week ago, my husband bought me a yorkie puppy to be a friend to Lola. He liked her a lot but she hated him, and now he keeps looking around for her. It's so sad.

I don't have a chihuahua anymore, and I don't think I will get another since I can't really afford it. Around here chihuahuas are like 900 dollars. I love looking at everyone's pictures, so I will be in to look and comment. Bye guys


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So very sorry to hear about Lola. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about you Chi Baby. I am sending you well wishes. I don't think you don't have a Chi anymore. You still love her and belong on this board. Take care!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Awww, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so sorry!! My heart just breaks for you!! ((((hugs))))


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

How horrible, I am so sorry.  RIP little Lola. I am glad you will be sticking around. (((((hugs)))))

P.S. I know you probably don't want to think about it right now, but maybe rescuing a chihuahua would be a viable (and cheaper) option for you at some point in the future.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Lola. Poor baby. RIP.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am sooo sorry to hear about your baby. RIP Lola.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

iam so sorry for your loss {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I couldn't imagine what you are going through 

(((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))

I see that you're in TX, and I know of some breeders with reasonably priced chis (like $500'ish). If you're interested, send me a PM.


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

i'm so sorry!!


----------



## Jimiam (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't mean to be harsh and I feel bad for your loss but there's no way in heck I"d leave my chihuahua running free if I knew the dumb plumber was coming over. MIne gets crated when I'm not home Accidents happen but Geeesh.......... Have to be careful people. You know these stupid plumbers aren't going to be watching out for your dog getting out.


----------



## PrincessLola2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you for all of the nice comments. It's really nice to have some support.
Lola was in the kitchen with a dog gate up, but the guy for some reason went out through the back door. He said he closed it but I guess he didn't close it very well, she's a smart dog...lol not smart enough to move out of the way! Sigh...

Thanks guy. I might adopt someday soon. The dallas chi rescue has some great dogs, so I might go there.
I might look for a breeder, I really don't know yet. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry about your loss. Poor little Lola. Rest in peace.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

PrincessLola2 said:


> Hey everyone. I have bad news. Earlier today, Lola was hit by the garbage truck. Someone came over to fix our plumbing and left the back door open and she got out. I just got back from the vet and they told me she had a collapsed lung and two of her legs were broken. She couldn't come through, she passed on.
> 
> About a week ago, my husband bought me a yorkie puppy to be a friend to Lola. He liked her a lot but she hated him, and now he keeps looking around for her. It's so sad.
> 
> I don't have a chihuahua anymore, and I don't think I will get another since I can't really afford it. Around here chihuahuas are like 900 dollars. I love looking at everyone's pictures, so I will be in to look and comment. Bye guys


OMG I am so sorry! I just loved looking at little Lola when you posted her photos! I am so sorry for your loss.Such a heartbreaking shame. May Lola RIP! I have a chorkie and used to have yorkies for 30 years. Please join Yorkie Talk. I think you will really enjoy the site.It is very big though, not as close knit as this one.God bless you and your yorkie boy.

Vicki


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

i am soo sorry for your loss... 

my thoughts and prayers are with you during this hard time.


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

I am sorry for you loss R.I.P. little Lola


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. This is so sad.  RIP Lola.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

How devistating!!! I am soo sorry for your loss 

Lori


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Lola...how heartbreaking.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

sorry to hear about your baby girl. my heart aches for you. i too lost my first chi. she got hit by a van. RIP sweet lola.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh my...I am so sorry to hear this. Rest in Peace Sweet Lola. Giant ((Hugs)) to you.


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats terrible news, we are all here for you!


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Im so sorry, my heart sank when i read your post. You're both in my prayers.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

I also completely understand not getting another chi. I don't think that if anything happened to Boss that I would be able to get another one. I know that even if Dave was to tell me we could get another little girl, I wouldn't get one simply because it would feel like a replacement for Lina and she can never be replaced.


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh no!  I am SO sorry! That breaks my heart, poor little Lola. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so sorry :-(


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Lola.

Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to you.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Rest in peace, Lola. And I'm so, so sorry for your loss. 

Jimiam... I know you are new and don't want to chase you away, nor do I want to start a fight. But your comment was completely uncalled for. Within this thread is not the time or the place to reprimand her. I'm sure she's well aware of the consequences, don't you think? Peace. 

PrincessLola...I completely understand not wanting to get another Chi just yet. You need time to heal. But if that chance every comes around, seriously think about adopting from a shelter. It's much less expensive, and you get to SAVE a dog's life. Just because they're from a shelter doesn't mean they're any less special. A Chi doesn't have to be $600 or more to be a real Chi.  We got Trixie from the local shelter... she's purebred and was only $90.

Just yesterday the local shelter had THREE purebred Chi's they had to put down. 

Just do what feels right, but know there are a lot of options other than an expensive breeder.


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Lola. My heart goes out to you!
RIP little Lola.


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Oh my I am sooooooooo sorry for you ((hugs)) and my thoughts are with you how tragic


----------



## PrincessLola2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to reply again, my computer signs me out every time I hit post reply.

Thank you everyone for your support, I couldn't do it without you all. 
I was surprised to see so many people care about my baby girl. 
Thank you all.

I will be looking around at shelters for a chihuahua. I have to find one that will like Armani, so I don't have to break up fights everyday.
I'm on the lookout for the perfect chi. 
It will have to wait another month or so, because I am going to get on Jenny Craig so I feel better about myself. Sorry totally personal, but I am just venting lol.

Oh and Bozo's mom, I love your siggy! I need one like that.


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHH
Big HIGS for you and your family!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im so sorry!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats so sad..

{{HUGS}} 
RIP little Lola.

Nice to hear from you again.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss , I know you miss your chi already ! You could always rescue one , we have kittens like 2 that we rescued and then we took on another at the library! They are great to have


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost Lola. Not the same, but I hope your little Yorkie helps to fill the hole in your heart.


----------



## ChiChick1 (May 15, 2008)

I am soooo sorry for your loss. RIP little Lola:angel13:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh you must be a wreck. If anything happened to one of my pups I would need to be in serious therapy! And you lost Raven AND Lola. 



PrincessLola2 said:


> I don't have a chihuahua anymore, and I don't think I will get another since I can't really afford it.


What happened to your two 8-week old chihuahua puppies??



PrincessLola2 said:


> I just wanted to say hello.
> I wasn't able to say that we have two new chihuahuas.
> They are both close to 8 weeks old.


(Why do I even bother?)


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ awesome


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

That is terrible, I am so sorry for you!  My thoughts are with you ...


----------



## CaliChi1121 (May 18, 2008)

That's absolutely terrible I'm so sorry for your loss :\


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

OMG Im so sorry to hear this, you must be in so much pain at the moment, let yourself cry and greive for her, as everyone has said, there are so many darling chis in dogs homes needing a lovely home that you could give them.

Do what is right for you when you are ready. 
Please dont leave the site I really like your posts.


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

Please do not feel any guilt at your chi getting out, Amigo got out last week ((again a workman let him out)) and was hit by a car but survived luckily. He has a long road to full recovery but at lease he is still here. I was full of guilt that he got hurt but realize it was an ACCIDENT and in life accident's happen. Remember the good times and time will heal.


----------



## PrincessLola2 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know, that sometimes I will say I have a new dog, because I had just put a hold on one but I haven't actually picked it up. So sometimes it doesn't work out. I just get so excited, I can't wait to share it. Our yorkie did not work out either.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

You rehomed the yorkie and the chi pup you just got?


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

For future reference I would place a Beware of dog sign , if you have more chis !


----------

